# Campfire Cooking in the Rain and other related subjects



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

I just got back from the BOW outing at Sleeper State Park. It was a unique opportunity to teach Campfire and Black Iron cooking and was most enjoyable being one of the few male people at the camp with over 100 women.

On Sunday morning, it was as dark at 10:30 AM as it was at 6:00 AM. It was also pouring down rain for over an hour. The Sun. AM class had some very tough campers. When the deluge started, they made emergency ponchos out of garbage bags, and used anything they could to protect the cooking fires (when camping - even if its raining, you gotta eat so you gotta cook.). Finally, the lightning got too close and we had to abandon the project for a while. 

Overall it was an excellent weekend. Many thanks to the DNR, the BOW program and its promoters for the opportunity to share my outdoor-cooking knowledge with a very enthusiastic group. I told them all about the MS web site and hopefully, recruited some new members.

If you ever get the opportunity to work with this group - don't pass it up. Its a lot of fun and you meet some great people.

Salmonsmoker.


----------

